# Commercials at the movie theater



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't know how the rest of you feel, but I am getting sick and tired of seeing commercials before the feature movie. It's bad enough theaters charge $7.50 (in my area) to see a movie, but why do they need to show commercials? I can see them at home (for $39.95 a month mind you, but don't get me started on that)! You would think that theaters would give a price break to customers since they must be getting a slice of the revenue for showing the commercials. When I go to a theater, I'm paying to see a movie NOT commercials! By the way, I rarely pay $7.50 for a movie. I usually see the early bird showing for $5.00.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree. I don't know why they insist on showing commercials in movie theaters. Some of them are really stupid too.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

get rid of the commercials, but DON'T get rid of the best reason to go the the movies...THE TRAILERS!!!!lol


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Self promotion (trailers) is to be expected. However, commercials have no place in the movie theater. The price of the ticket plus the ridiculous concession prices are sufficient to guarantee a hefty profit for the major theater chains. We are bombarded with enough advertising on television.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

My family runs perpetually late so it sort of works out for me. It also makes it easier when I decide to make a day out of going to the movie theater (finish one movie, move on to whatever else is showing and I don't feel a damn bit guilty about it w/ the prices they charge)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> It's bad enough theaters charge $7.50 (in my area) to see a movie


 You don't have it that bad. The Loews Theaters around here charges $9.50! They basically can charge whatever they want, since they have a monopoly in my county. The only other movie theater around here has 3 screens and it sucks!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Be thankful that it's not the UK. There, the commercials last as long as the trailers and are evenly split (e.g. 6 commercials, 6 trailers before each movie).


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

cnsf, it's basically the same here, though not as mixed together. When they say they start the movie, they start showing slides of commercials. That lasts what seems like 10 mins or so. Then the trailers. Then the movie. But I don't mind. If they didn't show them, the movie would cost even more and I couldn't afford to go as often.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I just saw MIB II last night. Its an 88 minute movie, but they stuck 22 minutes of "previews/adds" in front of it. Yea I know the Matrix is comming out, but 2003. Why preview it now?


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

22 Minutes! Yikes...

Oh a lighter note: See them jiggle! Watch them wiggle.... :lol:


----------

